# Move Thread to Private Member's section



## rubpy3 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hello moderators,

I'm the creator of the thread "found out about PA" under the CWI section of the forum. As more and more info pours into the thread, I'd like it moved to the Private Member's section if possible.


Thanks,
rubpy


----------

